# eBay seller ID checker



## Jerusalem Blade

Here is a good tool: enter the name of the eBay seller into the box and it gives you their neutral and negative feedback, so you can see what their general performance is: Seller Negative/Neutral Feedback


----------



## Sydnorphyn

I have been selling books on ebay for 5 years now and never knew this existed - (ebay user ID is : oliffman, I live in langhorne, PA)

Grace and peace
John


----------



## ChristopherPaul

Sydnorphyn said:


> I have been selling books on ebay for 5 years now and never knew this existed - (ebay user ID is : oliffman, I live in langhorne, PA)
> 
> Grace and peace
> John



Hi John, I didn't realize you were at PBU and lived in Langhorne (I have been AWOL from here for awhile).

My roommate in college and groomsman in my wedding lived in Langhorne. My family lived in Princeton, NJ for six years and attended Princeton Community Church in Ewing, NJ. I knew some kids interested in PBU and saw a David Crowder concert there as well. Good to know there are confessional brethren in the area


----------



## Blue Tick

Thanks for the link Steve!


----------

